# Shoulder Health



## Xue Sheng (Jan 26, 2007)

I came across this article recently and felt I should share.

Push-Ups, Face Pulls, and Shrugs
...for Strong and Healthy Shoulders! 
by Bill Hartman and Mike Robertson

http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do?id=1426252


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Jan 28, 2007)

As always T-nation is a good source for training info.  Good post.


----------



## Can (Feb 18, 2007)

That's good stuff, but I still think working the on the rotator cuff itself is useful for martial artists.  I've benefited a lot from the material in "7 Minute Rotator Cuff Solution".  They deal with strengthing both the rotator cuff and the surrounding muscles.  The book is out of print, but can be found used.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 18, 2007)

Can said:


> That's good stuff, but I still think working the on the rotator cuff itself is useful for martial artists. I've benefited a lot from the material in "7 Minute Rotator Cuff Solution". They deal with strengthing both the rotator cuff and the surrounding muscles. The book is out of print, but can be found used.


 

Right now I would really like to read that book

Ironically I have pulled a muscle in my shoulder from all the snow removal (shoveling) I have been doing this past week. So I cannot do any of what the article says right now.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Feb 18, 2007)

Shoulder shrugs are a great way to get big shoulders (as well as release tension in that area without weights).


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Feb 18, 2007)

Can said:


> That's good stuff, but I still think working the on the rotator cuff itself is useful for martial artists. I've benefited a lot from the material in "7 Minute Rotator Cuff Solution". They deal with strengthing both the rotator cuff and the surrounding muscles. The book is out of print, but can be found used.


Can, you kind of contradict yourself there.  Especially true for those arts involving striking that well-balanced shoulders should be strived for.  Very common are weak external rotators because of too much emphasis on forward movements (i.e. bench press, etc.) stressing the internal rotators.


----------



## Can (Feb 18, 2007)

Shirt Ripper said:


> Can, you kind of contradict yourself there.  Especially true for those arts involving striking that well-balanced shoulders should be strived for.  Very common are weak external rotators because of too much emphasis on forward movements (i.e. bench press, etc.) stressing the internal rotators.



I don't see how there's a contradiction.  I like the exercises that article talks about, but I think working on the rotator cuff (primarily the external as you mention) is also important.


----------



## loyalonehk (Feb 18, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> Right now I would really like to read that book
> 
> Ironically I have pulled a muscle in my shoulder from all the snow removal (shoveling) I have been doing this past week. So I cannot do any of what the article says right now.


 
A great source for recovery info would be "A Tooth from the Tigers Mouth" by Tom Bisio... For shoulder recovery see pages 320-331


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 18, 2007)

loyalonehk said:


> A great source for recovery info would be "A Tooth from the Tigers Mouth" by Tom Bisio... For shoulder recovery see pages 320-331


 
Thank You :asian:


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oops, Can, you're right I mis-read ya...my bad.


----------

